# Found a loose wire, any guesses? (have pics)



## hotrock3 (Jul 25, 2010)

So as I was working on replacing my downstream o2 sensor I noticed this little guy just hangin there.

The wire hangs down around the oil filter then goes to a connector just above the oil filter that is secured somehow then it joins the rest of the wiring.



















I have looked through el.pdf from index of /FSM/Altima/2001/ but I can't seem to figure out what this is exactly.

Only code a (aside from the o2 sensor code) was the knock sensor but that one doesn't pop up every time I pull codes.

Any ideas where that loose end is supposed to go?

Thanks in advanced
Andrew


----------



## jrc2905 (Apr 24, 2005)

It looks like it may go to the power steering unit.


----------

